# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX  حدثة بوت i9020 ولكن لا يفتح

## marshalel

عملة التعليمات كما في الفيديو المعروض في اليوتيب لكن دون فائدة
المشكلة ان الريف يتعرف على الهاتف ويمر الجيتاج عادي لكن عند فصله  لا يفتح ولا يحس به الكمبيوتر 
وللمعلومات اكثر مررة له
I9023+I9020A+I9020T

----------

